# Rhubarb Muffins II



## Raine (Jun 8, 2005)

Rhubarb Muffins II

Serve with cream cheese, butter or your own rhubarb sauce on the side.  Makes 1 dozen (12 servings). 

2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1 cup buttermilk
1 egg
 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 1/2 cups chopped fresh rhubarb
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
1/2 cup white sugar
2 tablespoons butter, softened


Directions
1 Preheat oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C). Grease 
   muffin cups or line with paper muffin liners.
2 In a large bowl, combine flour, baking soda, cinnamon 
   and salt. Set aside.
3 In a medium bowl, combine brown sugar, buttermilk, egg 
   and vanilla; mix. Fold in rhubarb and walnuts. Add to 
   flour mixture, mixing just until moist. Spoon batter into 
   prepared paper liners.
4 In a small bowl, blend sugar and butter and sprinkle 
   over each muffin.
5 Bake in preheated oven for 20 minutes, or until 
   toothpick inserted in middle comes out clean.


----------

